#ubuntuforums 2011-07-25
<Bachstel1e> /hahahttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1810805
<Bachstel1e> lol another guy ho thinks I'm Ken Thompson :o
<ole_oz6oh> hello friends off ubuntu
<ole_oz6oh> i am looking for a source from brainstorm called Idea #414441 a hello world graphic program
<ole_oz6oh> no people here??
<ole_oz6oh> no answer=no problems
<Pici> ole_oz6oh: I'm not sure what you're asking.  Ubuntu Brainstorm has their own channel in #ubuntu-brainstorm, and the main Ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu
<Bachstel1e> a hello world graphic program
<Bachstel1e> I think that's the one thing Ubuntu lacks
<Bachstel1e> and when we have that we can dominate the OS world
#ubuntuforums 2011-07-26
<jeff_> Testing irssi
<Skater187> Hello everyone
<Shadow__X> hello
<Skater187> I need a bit of assistance with a Ubuntu ARM install
<theOGRE> hello all
#ubuntuforums 2011-07-28
<kripkorn> hello
#ubuntuforums 2011-07-29
<kubuntugirl_> Joeb454: When will the new vbulletin and theme be installed
<lordievader> Hey everyone
<bodhi_zazen> 'lo everyone =)
<st33med> hi
#ubuntuforums 2011-07-30
<sdhasu> !ops
<ubot4> zenrox, byen, frodon, KiwiNZ, zenwhen, jdong, KingBahamut, PriceChild, ubuntugeek, ubuntu_demon, darkmatter, Brunellus, panickedthumb, jenda, Teknoviking, k_mandla, bapoumba, jacob, macogw, bodhi_zazen, LaRoza or pmdgandalf!
<sdhasu> !staff
<ubot4> hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<sdhasu> fuck all u cocksuckers
<sdhasu> !ops
<sdhasu> !ops
<ubot4> zenrox, byen, frodon, KiwiNZ, zenwhen, jdong, KingBahamut, PriceChild, ubuntugeek, ubuntu_demon, darkmatter, Brunellus, panickedthumb, jenda, Teknoviking, k_mandla, bapoumba, jacob, macogw, bodhi_zazen, LaRoza or pmdgandalf!
<sdhasu> !ops
<sdhasu> !ops
<ubot4> zenrox, byen, frodon, KiwiNZ, zenwhen, jdong, KingBahamut, PriceChild, ubuntugeek, ubuntu_demon, darkmatter, Brunellus, panickedthumb, jenda, Teknoviking, k_mandla, bapoumba, jacob, macogw, bodhi_zazen, LaRoza or pmdgandalf!
<sdhasu> !staff
<ubot4> hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<sdhasu> !ops
<ubot4> zenrox, byen, frodon, KiwiNZ, zenwhen, jdong, KingBahamut, PriceChild, ubuntugeek, ubuntu_demon, darkmatter, Brunellus, panickedthumb, jenda, Teknoviking, k_mandla, bapoumba, jacob, macogw, bodhi_zazen, LaRoza or pmdgandalf!
<sdhasu> !staff
<ubot4> hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<bkerensa> Does anyone have any idea why certain archived forum threads are not loading and why I'm forced to login to view a forum thread?
<s-fox> Hello.
<bkerensa> Any forums team around?
